
What do you hate not doing? - nreece
http://sivers.org/hatenot
======
njharman
"What makes you feel icky, irritated, annoyed or off-track if you don't do it
enough?"

Showering. I'm not being flippant.

In general, "dealing with life". I am prone to depression, the clinical kind,
the kind that causes you to stay in bed or browse web aimlessly all weekend.
The kind that makes it seemingly impossible to do the things that need doing,
like finishing projects, calling friends, or taking a shower.

I wonder if the many other prone to depression people have similar reaction as
I to "life-hack", "feel-good", "aphoristic" blogs/articles/people like this
one. The reaction you might imagine a poor person has listening to a top 1%er
ponder "which of my seven houses do I not hate spending the summer in".

~~~
PieSquared
> _I wonder if the many other prone to depression people have similar reaction
> as I to "life-hack", "feel-good", "aphoristic" blogs/articles/people like
> this one._

Erm, I found that minorly confusing as to what you meant. Could you elaborate?

~~~
njharman
Yeah, I've spent 20min trying think of a way to elaborate without much luck...

People rarely view things from any perspective other than their own. It annoys
me.

jodrellblank isn't correct btw. I'm not envious. I'm very cognizant and
thankful for everything. Cause despite how shitty and hard I may _think_ my
life is I know it's comparatively "charmed". People are starving to DEATH in
refugee camps cause some fuckheads were trying to genocide them. I can't even
comprehend there being so little food that people die from lack.

------
yan
I hate seldom being able to do anything about hating not doing something I
want to do.

~~~
willhf
I hate not responding to comments which give me reason to hate the fact that
english does not use s-expressions.

------
spudlyo
I hate not reading stories on HN that are insightful, informative, or thought
provoking.

------
10ren
I hate not solving problems. It's that post-modern trope where the super hero
realizes he _needs_ the bad guys for his identity.

I also hate not coding.

------
bkovitz
What a great exercise!

It can be hard to think of what you really care about: starting that way often
leads to trying to deduce what you "should" care about. What you hate, though,
is easily accessible. Negative emotions are right in your face, _and_ they
lead straight to clarity about what you deeply desire, if you follow the
emotional thread for two hops or so.

------
pbhj
Um, sex!? Or was that to obvious.

------
snitko
I already have Derek's blog in my rss-reader (and I like it), so it seems a
little weird and confusing that his posts reappear oh HN regularly and that
often. I feel it somehow makes him less cool. Doesn't anyone feel this way
too? Let's just all add his blog to our readers finally and not repost
anything here.

~~~
calvin
It's in my RSS reader and I follow him on Twitter, too.

The reason it's on HN is so we can discuss it -- it's hard to do that on his
blog where the post already has 87 comments and are not threaded.

~~~
SwellJoe
And comments on blogs, even good ones, are also generally afflicted with the
dumb and just aren't worth wading through to find the handful of people who
hate to look like gibbering idiots (and have the intelligence to avoid it).

